# scooby doo diver ghost.



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That's really kick-ass. One of my favorite episodes - and a great idea for a prop & costume.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats gonna be cool. You think about using those neon green "snap" tubes to give an inner glow?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is awesome. Love the look so far.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey green glow sticks is a great idea.

thx for the kind words. my sewing machine finally kicked the bucket for good. soi guess thisproject is on hold till i purchase a new one.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Cap't Cutler's Ghost!! 

That is soooooo cool. The hubby and I are big on Scooby Doo, so I'm really in love with this costume! 

Where on earth did you find an antique diving helmet? It must have cost $$$ 

Hope you're doing the seaweed too.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Excellent job! It should be a hit when put to the test this season! Congrats on a job well done!!! *


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Uber cool! I have always wondered why we dont see more product of the classic scooby doo villains. The first 3 seasons were the best, and they had such cool villains.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent workmanship! Very cool costume!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder how it would look if you just had the inside of the helmet glow green with a more subdued green spotlight?


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Wow, I love it!!!! That one prop puts my entire scooby doo party to shame. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

i thought about using the green in the helmet and using glow in the dark paint.
i think what will happen come halloween, i'll use this green led spot light to light the diver and throw one of those million candle power spot lights in the helmet. with the fog machine and such in the yard, it should project a beam of light from the helmet. (sorta like a death ray)

scooby doo party, i'd love to see pic's. did you happen to see my knight?








i'm doing my part to resserect the scooby villans.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

That is amazing!!! I so love Scooby Doo. Did you construct the knight or buy a suit of armor and tweak it to give that classic villanous look? As for pics of my party- ha ha ha- do you really think I want to post pics of my cardboard Mystery Machine next to your life-sized replicas of scooby villians. Ummm....I think I'll pass on that one...maybe i'll pm you a pic or two, just to emphasize how talented you are.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

shadowless said:


> That is amazing!!! I so love Scooby Doo. Did you construct the knight or buy a suit of armor and tweak it to give that classic villanous look? As for pics of my party- ha ha ha- do you really think I want to post pics of my cardboard Mystery Machine next to your life-sized replicas of scooby villians. Ummm....I think I'll pass on that one...maybe i'll pm you a pic or two, just to emphasize how talented you are.


now now, we all start somewhere. its like a vicous downward spiral, the more projects you do, the more talents in the skill pool you have to draw from.

some of my first projects where hidious to say the least. but we learn from each. i've been making a living with my art for a long time. i guess you could say, i've had a lot of practice.

i'd still love to see pic's 

btw, your too kind.  even made me blush a little.


----------

